# Rifle suggestions for squirrel?



## daveelwert (Mar 13, 2007)

I've been hunting squirrel with my 20ga. 5-lead shot instead of a rifle due to the fact that I only have 100 acres to work with and there are a few houses going up on the outskirts of the land. A .22 is dangerous up to a mile, but I miss the thrill of the head-shot and would like to find a comparable rifle with a shorter range. Any suggestions?


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

The only thing with less power than a .22 would be one of the high powered pellet guns, and they cost as much as a cheap .22. If you're looking for a .22, take a look at the Savage line-up of rimfires, they are generally VERY accurate and they don't cost an arm and a leg.

Or find an old .22 that will shoot shorts.......kinda hard to find though. Remington still makes a pump action that shoots shorts though.

Just my $.02

Pheasantfanatic


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Any .22 will shoot shorts, or CB caps, if you don't mind single loading.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

henrys will eat em all too, and without a hiccup, trust me. i do most of my small game hunting with one, and i almost always shoot shorts.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

How loud are shorts and CB caps?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

shorts are about the same as long rifles, maybe a little less, but cb caps are like those little snapper things you throw at the ground that come packed in sawdust, but not as sharp.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alrighty then, thanks neb_bo.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Get a tube fed bolt .22 and load it with shorts.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd get a 17 mach 2. accurate out a long ways and the bullet does not survive much if it hits anything. I have been shooting a bunch of squirrels lately and the mach 2 is made to order.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with MOGLEY. 17M2 is quite a cartridge and doesn't seem to be prone to ricochet. I have heard many a .22 LR bullet ricochet, but I can only think of 1 from the M2.


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

I dont have any Experience with the 17 mach 2 but i have seen the power of the HMR and what it will do to a squirrel head. if you hit it in the head with a V MAX at normal squirrel distance all you hear is a shot and a thud when it hits the ground they usually dont crawl around. Of course if you hit it elsewhere massive meat damage so i advise a little bit of practice LOL. but all in all id say it is my favorite squirrel gun, I know you 22 LR fans are going to attack but i own 2 22's and i love what they will do but that gaping hole in a squirrel head sure is impressive.


----------

